# 

## grave

No i mam problem... Przy sprzątaniu łazienki, nie wiem kiiedy w kązdym razie musiała mi wpaść taka zawieszka z kostką odkażkającą jakie wiesza się na obrzeżach muszli i niestety odpływ się przytkał. tzn woda bardzo wolno opada.
Czy macie jakiś pomysł aby nie wzywać hudraulika ze spiralą, coby nie porysować muszli, tudzież aby uniknąc demontażu muszli,   aby jakoś samemu udrożnić odpływ? Tą kostkę już poświęciłem na straty   :cool:  , ale muszli szkoda... Gdzieś się doczytałem, żeby chlusnąc porządnie wodą wiekszym naczyniem, to może ćisnienie przepchnie dalej? Póki co spuszałem wodę i nic... Macie jakis pomysł?
Zawsze się coś musi sp...yć   :Evil:

----------


## Smuga

Pełne wiadro wody szybko wlać bezpośrednio do syfonu, może przepcha w zależności od jakiego czasu masz muszle i ile jest na niej osadzonego kamienia wapiennego, jeśli nie to trzeba ręką w rękawicy gumowej lub średnio twardym drutem z haczykiem próbować wyciągnąć koszyczek. Jeśli nie to pozostaje zdemontować muszelkę i dobrać się z drugiej strony.

----------


## CityMatic

Proponuję zaopatrzyć sie w ssawkę i nią przytykając początkowo odpływ napełnić muszlę do rantu by potem podnosząc energicznie po pompować-powinno sprawić takie ciśnienie że udrożni muszlę.
Jeśli nie można zastosować twarda rurkę peszla-i nią przetkać zatkany kanał-peszel plastikowy jest zarazem elastyczny i wytrzymały dobrze się do tego nadaje

http://www.muratordom.pl/budowa-i-re..._,6352_944.htm
Powodzenia  :Wink2:

----------


## pierwek

czy wy się dobrze czujecie? czy myślicie że łatwiej będzie tą plastikową zawieszkę wydłubać z rury kanalizacyjnej gdzieś dalej niż z muszli? trzeba zakasać rękawy (sic!) i wsadzić rękę w dziurę... albo zdemontować muszlę.

----------


## grave

hmm, mieszkanie jest nowe, niecały rok...
czy mam wnioskować, że należałboy wyjąć tę zawieszkę spowrotem czy na odwrót większym cisnieniem popchnąc ja dalej ... ja nie wiem czy to siedzi jeszcze w muszli czy gdzies na granicy z rurą w ścianie w kazdym razie na pewno nie chciałbym demontować kibla!!!!  :ohmy:

----------


## pablitoo

> hmm, mieszkanie jest nowe, niecały rok...
> czy mam wnioskować, że należałboy wyjąć tę zawieszkę spowrotem czy na odwrót większym cisnieniem popchnąc ja dalej ... ja nie wiem czy to siedzi jeszcze w muszli czy gdzies na granicy z rurą w ścianie *w kazdym razie na pewno nie chciałbym demontować kibla!!!!*


 - a dlaczego ?

----------


## grave

a muszę?   :Mad:

----------


## pablitoo

> a muszę?


A nie lepiej raz poświęcić godzinę lub dwie , zdemontować muszlę , wyjąć od tyłu zablokowany przedmiot , udrożnić przepływ i mieć spokój - niż kombinować z przepychaniem , przelewaniem czy szturaniem drutami czy peszlami czy innymi sprężynami które to działania wcale nie muszą przynieść oczekiwanego efektu ...

----------


## mikolayi

ręka po łokieć w kibel. jak nie wystarczy zdjąć konchę i szukać dalej

----------


## pierwek

Kanalizacja nie służy do utylizacji plastikowych zawieszek a odprowadzenia nieczystości bardziej miękkich. Wpychając tą zawieszkę dalej w kanalizację po prostu spychasz problem na kogoś innego. Przecież prawdopodobnie ona zrobi korek tylko w innym miejscu. Jeżeli mieszkasz w domku jednorodzinnym to pół biedy bo sobie zrobisz kuku ale jeżeli w wielorodzinnym to również sąsiadom. 
Dlatego sugeruję jednak demontaż kibelka a nie wpychanie tego plastikowego problemu dalej.

----------


## grave

mieszkam w segmencie jeśli chodzi o ścisłość...
myślałem, że jak się "popchnie" to problem z głowy, gdzieś to sobie wpadnie i tyle...a tak widzę, że najlepiej byłoby to złowić, pewnie jak się uda to czemu nie...  :Confused:

----------


## Cpt_Q

Są pewne szanse, że plastikowy koszyczek poleci w końcu dalej i pokonując bliżej nieokreślony odcinek w rurze kanalizacyjnej doleci do oczyszczalni ścieków, gdzie prawdopodobnie osiądzie na jakimś filtrze (?)
Gorzej, jeśli nie - wówczas - jako plastikowy - nie ulegnie rozkładowi, a zaczną się na nim osadzać i nawarstwiać syfy wszelakie. Strzępki papieru, włosy, za przeproszeniem g... i tak dalej. No niestety - gówniana robota, ale trzeba to wydostać  :sad: 
A po co wzywać hydraulika ze spiralą? Kup i kręć (2 osoby niezbędne). A zdjęcie sracza to nie takie znowu halo  :wink:

----------


## grave

może i nie halo, ale tak ładnie wygląda sonie nowy, więc teraz odrywać go to smutno, poza tym czy muszla podwieszana trzyma siętylko na dwóch śrubach i silikonie????

----------


## pierwek

tylko na 2 śrubach.
BTW tyle tu pisania a zdjęcie muszli to 3 min roboty a założenie 6 minut

----------


## irek.w

Trzyma się tylko na tych śrubach.Jak jest silikon to też nie problem.

----------


## grave

kurna to jak to jest, że ta muszla wisi tylko na 2 śrubach i się nie urwie,a cięzar dopuszczany na stelażach to 200kg???   :ohmy: 

no dobra powiedzmy, że w stanie desperado zdejmę te muszlę, ale się okaze, że tej zawieszki tam nie ma, to wtedy mam przepychać rurę w ścianie ?

----------


## Mały Mariusz

Na 90% to znajdziesz ja na pierwszym ostrym zakrecie . Nałóż gumową rekawice i po łokieć do muszli   :Wink2:

----------


## pierwek

co Wy z tymi rękawicami? przecież to nie sławojka w której szuka sztucznej szczęki... twardym trzeba być a nie mientkim   :Lol:

----------


## Mały Mariusz

jak ktoś woli to może bez   :big grin:  
ale naprawdę radziłbym wyciągnąć tą zawieszke zanim nie zatka nam gdzieś dalej bo wtedy może być gorzej przetkać kibelek .

----------


## Cpt_Q

> A już miałem coś zjeść.....


To było wejść do wątku kulinarnego  :wink:

----------


## Mirek_Lewandowski

A  swoją drogą to tu coś ostatnio sporo gównianych tematów  :Wink2:  
I zawsze przed kolacją....  :Lol:

----------


## Cpt_Q

> A  swoją drogą to tu coś ostatnio sporo gównianych tematów  
> I zawsze przed kolacją....


"Życia nie oszukasz.."  :big grin: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t_ODhVn78SI

----------


## Wirecki

No i jak? Wyszło?

----------


## Cpt_Q

> No i jak? Wyszło?


coś cicho siedzi...

albo ma przerwę na kolację...


albo wessało chłopa  :sad:

----------


## grave

łowienie nic nie dało  :cry:  , a niestety zabrakło mi 19ki , aby odkręcić śruby...muszę się zaopatrzyć... w kazdym razie jakos dziwnie, ze ten klop wisi tylko na 2 srubach, może majster go dodatkowo przykleił??

----------


## Cpt_Q

*Żyje, żyje !* 



Noo 19 to już śruby fest, nie musiał przyklejać, wszystko zależy jak siły są rozłożone. Pewnie w większości na ścinanie. Cholera mam 19 pod ręką, chętnie bym pomógł  :wink:

----------


## grave

Eee CptQ jaja sobie robisz  :smile:  Co znaczy "na ścinanie" ?

----------


## Cpt_Q

> Eee CptQ jaja sobie robisz  Co znaczy "na ścinanie" ?


Nooo taki termin, nie robię sobie jaj - no może troszeczkę, dla rozluźnienia (nomen omen) napiętej atmosfery. My tu wszyscy czekamy z zapartym (nomen omen) tchem na pojawienie się małego, plastikowego koszyczka  :smile: 

Sam takiego kibla nie mam, ale widzę, jak to jest skonstruowane, stąd moje dywagacje czy przyklejał, czy tez nie.

----------


## pierwek

montowałem takie 2 u siebie i mogę potwierdzić że 2 śruby to trzymają na swoim miejscu. Ja tam żadnego silikonu nie dawałem tylko między sedes a ścianę dawałem taką elastyczną podkładkę z pianki.

----------


## grave

u mnie jest pianka i silikon, nie uszczelniałeś dookoła?

----------


## pierwek

a po co? piankę trochę co prawda widać na brzegu ale mi to nie przeszkadza. Ten silikon u Ciebie ma tylko za zadanie ukryć tą piankę bo na pewno nic nie uszczelnia

----------


## grave

no i udało się! odkręciłem klopa, oczywiście zawieszki już tam nie było, za to zaraz za wlotem w rurze odpływowej zrobił się zator spowodowany przez co??? ... oczywiście zawieszkę!   :Evil:   w życiu nie pomyślałbym, że przyjdzie mi kibel demontować przez taki głupi przypadek....   :ohmy:   never more.....

----------


## Cpt_Q

> no i udało się!

----------


## grizzli

cholera, znowu sukces!  :wink:

----------


## zygzak

> no i udało się! odkręciłem klopa, oczywiście zawieszki już tam nie było, za to zaraz za wlotem w rurze odpływowej zrobił się zator spowodowany przez co??? ... oczywiście zawieszkę!    w życiu nie pomyślałbym, że przyjdzie mi kibel demontować przez taki głupi przypadek....    never more.....


no to  na odprężenie

----------


## grave

> no to  na odprężenie


Zabiłeś mnie.... leżę i nie próbuję wstać...   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
dawno się tak nie uśmiałem, dzięki *zygzak*  :big tongue:

----------


## renaultclio

> no i udało się! odkręciłem klopa, oczywiście zawieszki już tam nie było, za to zaraz za wlotem w rurze odpływowej zrobił się zator spowodowany przez co??? ... oczywiście zawieszkę!    w życiu nie pomyślałbym, że przyjdzie mi kibel demontować przez taki głupi przypadek....    never more.....


Niestety miałem to samo. Kupiłem zawiszkę od Ukraińców na bazarku za 1 zł. Nie bardzo pasowała, ale powiesiłem. Zapłaciłem to przecież nie wyrzucę. Po niedługim czasie wpadła. Z początku nie było żadnych objawów i o tym zapomniałem.  Z czasem po ok 2 tygodniach po spuszczeniu wody muszla napełniała się do pełna i woda bardzo wolno spływała.  Środek do udrożaniania rur  troszeczkę pomógł, ale problem bardzo szybko powrócił. Drutem się nie dało. Muszla ma takie jakby "półścianki" i drut nie wchodził do rury. Przypomniałem sobie o tej zawieszce. Mieszkam w Niemczech i bałem się, że jak zgłoszę wynajmującemu ten zawoła hydraulika, a jak wyjdzie, że to zawieszka to obciążą mnie kosztami. No więc rozkręciłem tron pierwszy raz w życiu. Smród niesamowity. Nigdy nie sądziłęm, że moja kupa w stanie rozkładu może tak śmierdzieć.  Tak jak u kolegi koszyczek był w rurze zaraz za muszlą na nim osiadał papier i gó..o  :smile:   Na szczęście się się udało.

----------

